# Camping at state parks cancelled till June 21



## jasburrito (Sep 18, 2007)

Did not see this posted anyplace. There gonna lose a ton of money. Camping peeps might lose there marbles over this. https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-79137_79770_98458---,00.html


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Dude


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Grinnell said:


> Dude[/QUOTE. Catch me if ya can. I don’t wanna use your putrid outhouse anyway


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Does anyone know if Ohio campgrounds are open?


----------



## Hip-Wader (Oct 28, 2010)

State of Michigan is pretty good at self inflicted ways of loosing money. Prime example Lakeport State Park.Officials said the date changes are due to DNR staff needing roughly five weeks to prepare facilities once they can return to work after the stay-home order ends on May 15. We have to cancel reservations already this year. The wife and are considering cancelling this camping season.


----------



## jasburrito (Sep 18, 2007)

Looks like they found a place to camp. Pure Michigan.


----------



## scubajay (Jun 9, 2003)

Cat Power said:


> Does anyone know if Ohio campgrounds are open?


I don't know about all of them, but Hocking Hills is closed.


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

State forest campgrounds open June 10. We don't like state parks anyway. Too crowded. It's like inviting 100 strangers to camp in your back yard.


----------



## cdnred (Jul 17, 2019)

brigeton said:


> State forest campgrounds open June 10. We don't like state parks anyway. Too crowded. It's like inviting 100 strangers to camp in your back yard.


Campgrounds in general are ALL overcrowded no matter where you go these days..


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

Yes but state forest campgrounds are much less so. Far fewer sites with a little space between them. We have been in them in May and were the only people there.


----------



## YooperTroller (May 18, 2020)

Any updates on the opening of state and Federal campgrounds yet? I hit dispersed federal campsite every year for the last 20 years and we were cancelled on 10-Apr. The Fed sites are open for day use only and no fires allowed.


----------

